

Five Advantages of Hiring Gen Y Employees - jyellin
http://blogs.bnet.com/entry-level/?p=523&tag=nl.e713

======
jyellin
What do you not understand? Does it have to do with the ages of people in each
of the GEN's? Take a look at this article...I found this to be extremely
useful when it came to my research of the GEN's....

<http://www.fdu.edu/newspubs/magazine/05ws/generations.htm>

What I find to be interesting is that understanding the GEN's and what makes
each group "tick" will behoove you in business. Whether you are starting a
company, working in corporate America, or simply communicating with people on
a daily basis, this research will indeed serve you well...

ENJOY!

~~~
mahmud
Excellent article, thank you.

------
teamonkey
To that site's developers: it's great that you provide a version of your site
formatted for the iPhone. The fact that when following a link it redirects you
to the front page instead of the article you were trying to view and gives you
no way to find it... It makes me want to stab things with forks. Please don't.

------
baran
Two main qualities of Gen Y employees -- increased drive for knowledge and
better efficiency. The advent of the internet has taught this generation that
these characteristics are crucial to success.

------
DanielStraight
Am I the only one that's never understood a _single_ "gen *" term?

------
jyellin
Does EXPERIENCE mean everything? I am going to answer my own question, but I
am eager to see what all of you think as well because I think that EXPERIENCE
is most certainly a critical component to success, but without energy,
passion, and a drive to make something extraordinary happen, experience means
nothing. Generation Y is eager to have an impact and to innovate in a way that
the world has never seen. Due to the fact that I am a proud member of Gen Y, I
am also an advocate of recruiting people who fit into this generation and have
an insatiable drive to make a difference!

